
Static sites should be the default - mcrittenden
https://www.mikecr.it/ramblings/static-sites/
======
stephenr
I agree with the headline but not some of the details.

A ssg doesn’t mean /about-us has to map to /about-is/index.html. It just means
the content isn’t generated dynamically on demand.

There are plenty of other ways to get pretty urls with a static site.

Also, using really basic things like SSI and ESI your content can be static
but combined at serving time, meaning a 10k page site doesn’t need to rebuild
every page every time.

